# Durable In-ear earphones



## vanpr7 (Nov 12, 2013)

Guys after damaging my Samsung earphones, I have been using a Sennheiser CX 300II in the meantime. Looking for a more durable pair of earphones as I have already got my sennheiser ones replaced once and fear that they are going to get damaged again (and also my sis needs it ).
I intend to use the earphones with my Note II and also even though I have tried to not damage my previous earphones, none have lasted me more than a couple of months. :/. ( I guess using the earphones with the phone tucked in the jeans pocket damages the wire where it connects to the the phone).
My main criteria is durability. Not really an audiophile.
Price should be around 2k +/-500.
Please recommend me some good pair of earphones guys. .


----------



## Knight2A4 (Nov 16, 2013)

No... Earphone last for Ever. by the way whats your sound preference....


----------



## josin (Nov 16, 2013)

Buy this one...Signature Acoustics Elements C-12 - Buy Online @ Rs.2393/- | Snapdeal

Reviews
1.Signature Acoustics Elements Series C-12
2.The Elements C-12 IEM by Signature Acoustics | Headfonics
3.*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/1...-elements-wooden-iems-review-impressions.html

 I have these with me and I am using this one for the past 6 or 7 months and believe me these sound much closer to triple balanced armature Iems which can cost anything between 10 K to 15k. I have rainbow's  components connected to JL audios's 4 channel amp along with rokfordfosgate's Sub and 3way rear fills in my Car and whatever Iem/headpohes i Buy, i compare it with my car's set up. Hence i was never satisfied with none of my iem/headphones and none of my iems  came close or atleast to 10% to my car sound system , but SA's C-12 comes 30% close to my cars set-up.

These are not my words but this is the review i would have written.


> My mini impressions:
> Sorry that this is not detailed or long or well organized and no pics, just writing whatever comes to mind.
> 
> Note: I have listened to TF10, M3 and marshmallows before this
> ...


----------



## Knight2A4 (Nov 24, 2013)

here is something that i got while i was reading along one of the reviews This reminded me of your enquiry 

jbl-j33 in ear headphones review/

JBL J33 BLK In-Ear Headphone: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------

